# My First Hatcam Shooting Video



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi folks ,

Took a chance to make my very first little hatcam shooting video at the pond some days ago .

I know , that I lack a lot of practice , not too many hits occured ,....... but still I consider my homemade little oak shooter with Chinese tubes to be very accurate , ....gotta make more of such naturals with glued-in eyescrews , ....great handling to me , better than other shooters of mine !

Also it was a test for the possiblities , that this cheap hatcam from a supermarket special offer does provide(bought it for fishing videos in first place) , .........and it is obvious , that it fails on distances more than 60 feet , ........to improve visibility , I probably should have used a target of contrasting color to the water , ...but nevertheless the ammo impacts can hardly be seen on such distances either .






greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

If it works for you than its a good shooter! Thanks for the vid... good shooting, Ben


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice looking pond. I'd like to put the hat cam on and fish it. Any largemouth bass in Hamburg?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the hatcam works very well. After a few trials, I am sure you will get the bugs worked out and be very effective with it. And nothing wrong with your shooting ... you were shooting at some rather long distances. I will be interested to see your newly made slingshots. The ones you were using seemed to work very well for you.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your backing up , folks







!

@ Charles

Gonna shoot some pictures of those two slingshots next week , ........presently short of time , since I've been off work the entire week , going fishing each day , ...back into the usual pace as from Monday on , so I'd do the pics then .

@ treefork

We do not have any bass in northern Europe , only some stocks down south in Spain and maybe in Italy(not so sure about the latter) .
Attempts to also stock them in Germany during the 1930's failed , .......that foreign species could not prevail .

This particular pond is not that well suited for lure fishing on predatory fish , .......no zander(European walleye) in there , perch are small and few pike most likely hold on to the opposite bank , most likely out of reach , as boat fishing is not allowed and that southern bank is hardly accessible due to swampy ground , only few fishing platforms there requiring a long walk .

That's why I often do slingshot shooting at that pond there , whilst the missus fishes for carp , tench and crucian carp , .....I'd rather like to throw lures(rather hopeless business in there) , .........but here is a carp that I've pulled out of the bigger eastern portion of that pond a few days ago :






Sorry for off-topic a bit , ..........some more slingshot videos taken at that particular pond are accessible on my YouTube channel :

http://www.youtube.com/user/61diemai?feature=mhee

thanks again , ........greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good times! Thanks for posting.
Good shooting too... thats a bit of distance!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i lost myself in your video. it looked so calm and peaceful, i forgot that i was looking at you shooting your slingshot .


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome vids, I really had a great time in Germany. I lived in Bad Aibling, we had a small stream that we were allowed to fish in. The fishing was fantastic, lots of great memories. Chris


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

August West said:


> Awesome vids, I really had a great time in Germany. I lived in Bad Aibling, we had a small stream that we were allowed to fish in. The fishing was fantastic, lots of great memories. Chris


Thanks a lot , mate , .......but sorry to reply so late , my apologies , ........just too busy on the internet , easy to overlook something .

To my shame I must say, that I don't know that place Bad Aibling , .......sounds like south Germany to me , in particular Bavaria , .........I'm located north within in the outskirts of the city of Hamburg , ....pretty much different landscape over here .

Glad , that you've enjoyed the fishing down there , ........but I've heard quite a few southern guys complain and being envious on the fishing up here north , less restrictions and cheaper licenses , not to talk of being close to the sea and having quite a lot of bigger and smaller lakes in the vicinity .

cheers , Dieter


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, way down south very close to Austria. If the fishing is better up north, WOW I don't think I would ever leave. LOL Chris


----------

